# New Laptop with Vista and confused please help !!!



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

My Dh bought me a new latop yesterday so i have gone from XP to Vista, most of it seems ok but my old laptop had microsoft Word etc on it and this new one hasnt  and i use it quite alot and have saved loads on my old laptop with it and god only knows what and where i find what i need on the new one   

I guess my main Q is does anyone know if i bought this from Ebay if it is atually what i need 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/OPEN-OFFICE-2007-XP-MICROSOFT-WORD-EXCEL-COMPATIBLE_W0QQitemZ140218750693QQihZ004QQcategoryZ80007QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

As in PC World they said it would £80 if i bought it so am abit confused to say the least.

Any help would be fab 
thanks 
Lou
  

/links


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Hiya

I found Vista hard work to get used to be honest. All I did was put my Word packages onto this laptop, we had them on disk.

Sorry not been much help   hope someone is along soon with more knowledge   x


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

I would use the softeware i have but it i got it from a mate who got it off a mate IYKWIM  and i doubt it would work on here anyway as it was a few years ago b4 Vista !!
thanks anyway


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

I know what you mean   

Good luck x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Lou brb to you


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Just asked DH and your Windows XP microsoft word disks will work on vista as weve done it on the laptop but Ive not done it yet on this desktop pc

Hope this helps

~Dizzi~


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

THANKYOU  will dig it out !! and give it a try


----------

